# FreeBSD kernel messages & IPv6



## bsaidus (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi.
I have 2 problems
1.I wonder how to mute kernel messages after the kernel finish losing, I.e for example: when I change the name of a given net interface the kernel display a message indicating that changement
`ifconfig em0 name pp1`
The kernel in tty0 display a mesage
em0 name changed to pp1. So who to deactivate this.
2. How to disactivate IPv6 definitely without recompiling the kernel.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2016)

modify /etc/syslog.conf. See syslog.conf(5)
 add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
ipv6_network_interfaces="none"
```


----------

